# What next - S3/RS3?



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm sure a few people are keenly looking ahead and wondering what to replace their TT with when the time comes. I've just been looking at the new S3 on Audi's website and have to say, this has to be one of the worst looking cars Audi has made in some time. The S3 looks like an SUV gone wrong and leaves me in no doubt he RS3 is going to be just as bad. Even the sedan version looks terrible. I don't care what they drive like, what a dog's dinner. Let's hope they keep the TTS/RS order book open for a bit longer!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> I'm sure a few people are keenly looking ahead and wondering what to replace their TT with when the time comes. I've just been looking at the new S3 on Audi's website and have to say, this has to be one of the worst looking cars Audi has made in some time. The S3 looks like an SUV gone wrong and leaves me in no doubt he RS3 is going to be just as bad. Even the sedan version looks terrible. I don't care what they drive like, what a dog's dinner. Let's hope they keep the TTS/RS order book open for a bit longer!


I think if we can keep the young ones interested in TT's they might be around for a bit longer!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm certainly waiting to see what the RS3 is like. I specced up an S3 to 41k which wasn't toooo bad. I guess the RS will be nearer 50. I'd like a 360 camera though but that's not on the options list.

I've also been looking at 2-3 year old F-type R's. They look quite tasty for the price (40-50k) but I think the servicing costs would be ruinous much as my heart would love one. At the end of the day it's still a '100k car' and the costs that go with it!

Golf R maybe but I'm not a fan of the new droppy nose look. Having said that I saw some spy shots of an R in that nice blue they do and it didn't look quite as bad as the press pics of the lighter coloured normal golfs.

Not much else on the horizon that floats my boat. A 718 would be nice but I think it's out of my price range once you actually spec it and it's probably due a refresh in the next year. The Alpine is a great car by all accounts but it has zero boot space which is no good and probably why so many are showing up on the used market. I might have to hang on to the TT for a bit longer in case something else appears. There are rumours of a new nissan Z car.....


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Alfa GTV? (I admit to being an Alfisto, between Alfas at the moment).

Is an S5 due?

Otherwise the only decent looking coupes are Astons and F-types.
Oh, and the Roma. 

There is nothing quite like a TT though......


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

KevC said:


> I'm certainly waiting to see what the RS3 is like. I specced up an S3 to 41k which wasn't toooo bad. I guess the RS will be nearer 50. I'd like a 360 camera though but that's not on the options list.
> 
> I've also been looking at 2-3 year old F-type R's. They look quite tasty for the price (40-50k) but I think the servicing costs would be ruinous much as my heart would love one. At the end of the day it's still a '100k car' and the costs that go with it!
> 
> ...


Have you seen the boot in a type r - its bloody terrible. There is more room in the rear boot of a 718 and thats despite the engine being in the rear.

I also think the updated type r is bloody terrible - it reminds me of a mazda mx5 from the front.

I totally agree on the A3/S3 - I think Audi has generally lost a bit of its mojo in the last couple of years. I think both Merc and BMW have moved in front of them again. Although I reserve judgement on the new 4 series!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

KevC said:


> I'm certainly waiting to see what the RS3 is like. I specced up an S3 to 41k which wasn't toooo bad. I guess the RS will be nearer 50. I'd like a 360 camera though but that's not on the options list.
> 
> I've also been looking at 2-3 year old F-type R's. They look quite tasty for the price (40-50k) but I think the servicing costs would be ruinous much as my heart would love one. At the end of the day it's still a '100k car' and the costs that go with it!
> 
> ...


Interesting. I hadn't realised that the new S3 order books were open, and that it was on the Audi UK configurator. I quite like the look of it, so the RS3 is bound to look even more aggressive. A new RS3 would be well beyond my budget (well over £50k with a few options) but an S3 is on the 'consideration list' for next year. Looks like it may only be available in two trim levels (in the UK at least) and there are no details yet for the top (Vorsprung) one. I suspect that will have the 'black pack' and a few things that are options on the "S3 Sportback" trim level (e.g. B&O system). One thing I noticed... I would really like to get back to the 'reassurance' of a (space saver) spare wheel, as these "tyre repair kits" are a complete waste of time. A spare wheel is a reasonable £120 option on the (new) regular A3, but isn't available on the new S3 - presumably due the rear boot space taken up by the 4WD system.

For me the 718 and A110 are non-starters (for practicality reasons) and nothing can really rescue the forthcoming Mk 8 Golf R. The base car is so incredibly bad looking (someone on the VWROC forum said it looked like a cheap Chinese copy of a mk 7..) that adding a side skirts and a roof spoiler ("lipstick on a pig") isn't going to help much. And, anyway, the thought of "touch screen everything" fills me with horror. I am a fan of Honda engineering, but who could really live with the looks of the Type-R ?

I think my list is going to be quite short.... 2-3 year old RS3 maybe?


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

S3 saloon or golf R


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone considering a Toyota Supra?


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Pontypwl said:


> Anyone considering a Toyota Supra?


For me its just not special enough for the price they are asking for it. I think so many of us expected so much more from it like when the GT86 came out.

Its always an issue when you take a famous car name and use it again as it simply puts expectations up.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

BMW M135i?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

M2CS


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Steve2017TTS said:


> M2CS


They are £73k min before options though, which is a totally different price point. There are build slots available, which I think shows the market feels its way to high.

A45S
M4CS
RS5
Alfa Romeo Giulia quad

although none of them I would classify really as a sports car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

langlord said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > M2CS
> ...


M2 CS is a good call but it's also a swan song for the outgoing F22- 2 series with the S55 engine, aka an ecu tuned competition model with some carbon trinketry. It may become a collector's item, it may not, as it will be limited by market demand and what that entails. Basically meaning they will sell as many as they can..

It's probably best to wait for the new M2 in 2021 with the better B58 (S58) engine which may start where the CS has left off with a better looking exhaust set up at the rear end and will also be a newer design model and a cheaper proposition too.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

leopard said:


> langlord said:
> 
> 
> > Steve2017TTS said:
> ...


Hi,
I have always liked the M2 in its different variants since it came out.
The latest CS seems very nice.
Will the next one be fwd, rwd or awd?
I certainly would never contemplate buying a front wheel drive M2 (or actually any front driven BMW!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

There is no chance of it being front wheel drive there is just to much power.

There is talk of 4 wheel drive but I think that's far more likely on the M3 and M4, well according to the chat on the M3 forum anyway.

I would expect the m2 would probably remain rear wheels.

I am certainly going to watch the M2cs prices if they suddenly drop to circa £50-£55k next year then I will probably jump on board.

My ideal car is a 718 spyder but I really need rear seats, which is why I have just traded out of my boxster gts to the ttrs


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> I have always liked the M2 in its different variants since it came out.
> The latest CS seems very nice.
> Will the next one be fwd, rwd or awd?
> ...


I concur with @ langlord. The new M2 won't be front wheel drive.
Yes, the CS is very nice :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Keeping myTTRS, currently anticipate it will be the last gasoline fuelled car I own, so changing won't happen for a few years until there is a decent looking similarly-performing leccy equivalent.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Keeping myTTRS, currently anticipate it will be the last gasoline fuelled car I own, so changing won't happen for a few years until there is a decent looking similarly-performing leccy equivalent.


I think they already exist with the porsche Tycan, I seriously recommend going to test drive one if you have not experienced. It's is exceptional if expensive but you expect that with new tech and a porsche badge.

The issue for me though is the infrastructure - it's simply does not exist and there is a clear battle between Tesla and everyone else. I can't blame Tesla for it as they clearly realise it's the infrastructure that is key but it does mean there is basically half the number of chargers being built than possibly could be if we had a single system.

A friend of mine recently did a long trip and it took him nearly 2 hours to charge the car as he had to wait 45 minutes before a charge point was free and that's in a world where electric car still only count for a tiny % of cars on the road. How will that work when we get up to even 10-20% of cars.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Keeping myTTRS, currently anticipate it will be the last gasoline fuelled car I own, so changing won't happen for a few years until there is a decent looking similarly-performing leccy equivalent.


This where I'm somewhat at... except I think the 'leccy car is still some way off. I concur with others thoughts that the M2CS would be a cracking car but I think it's into Porsche price range. I suspect I'll still have the TT in 5 years time as I feel like i'm only really just getting started with it!



langlord said:


> I think they already exist with the porsche Tycan, I seriously recommend going to test drive one if you have not experienced. It's is exceptional if expensive but you expect that with new tech and a porsche badge.
> 
> The issue for me though is the infrastructure - it's simply does not exist and there is a clear battle between Tesla and everyone else. I can't blame Tesla for it as they clearly realise it's the infrastructure that is key but it does mean there is basically half the number of chargers being built than possibly could be if we had a single system.
> 
> A friend of mine recently did a long trip and it took him nearly 2 hours to charge the car as he had to wait 45 minutes before a charge point was free and that's in a world where electric car still only count for a tiny % of cars on the road. How will that work when we get up to even 10-20% of cars.


The charging issue pisses me off too, though I'm sure i would have played the same card in Tesla's shoes. The good news is Audi are ahead of the game with their rapid-charging, most sustain it briefly then drop right off. My brother has an E-tron (coming from an M5!) and loves it. Mostly charged at home overnight, but often stops at Milton Keynes on a 350 mile round-trip, 15-80%+ is typical in the time he stops for a coffee and a piss, about 25 mins.

My other brother has a Tayan on order, looking forward to having a go in that when it arrives! He loved the test drive but did say despite reviews it does feel like a big, heavy car on the road, more Grand Tourer than Sports Coupe.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping myTTRS, currently anticipate it will be the last gasoline fuelled car I own, so changing won't happen for a few years until there is a decent looking similarly-performing leccy equivalent.
> ...


That's because it _*is*_ a big heavy car! 2.2 metric tonnes I believe, of which the battery pack weighs 630 kg. No, that's not a typo: 630 kg. Porsche have worked a small miracle to get incredible performance out of that, but you don't have to go to a Taycan to get incredible performance - or at least acceleration. A £53k Tesla Model 3 P will out-accelerate anything up to and including a £93k Porsche 911 Carrera S (see vids on YouTube). As said, the issue is (lack of) infrastructure, charging times and being able to live with something that, when pushed, sounds likes a washing machine just about to enter its spin cycle..


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Will Audi really leave a gap in the market when they stop selling the TT? I can't see it being that long before they come up with an electric replacement of some sort that is bound to be awesome

And I agree the porsche Tycan looks amazing - so many good reviews too!


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

powerplay said:


> Keeping myTTRS, currently anticipate it will be the last gasoline fuelled car I own, so changing won't happen for a few years until there is a decent looking similarly-performing leccy equivalent.


My plans are similar. I expect to keep my '19 TTRS until a great electric coupé with similar performance and good range comes on the market.

The difficulty, of course, is fitting a large enough battery into a car the size of the TT. I suspect it may be a few more battery tech generations before that happens.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The taycan is clearly a serious performance car, but well beyond what I would be willing to spend and nowhere near the small sports car category. I also hate the way they've gone with literally everything even the air vents controlled with a touch screen - that's going too far and I'm not interested, just because you can doesn't mean you should :lol:

As for charging infrastucture - yes agree this has a long way to go to get anywhere near close to current petroleum infrastructure.

However - things have changed a lot for myself and probably many, my commute to work which was 3 or 4 days/week has been 0 days/week since March as now working continually from home and this looks unlikely to change (until all the social distancing BS is done away with).

I hardly use the car during the week so plenty of time to get it fully charged, for the most part the infrastructure is not such a concern right now.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

wlondoner said:


> Will Audi really leave a gap in the market when they stop selling the TT? I can't see it being that long before they come up with an electric replacement of some sort that is bound to be awesome
> 
> And I agree the porsche Tycan looks amazing - so many good reviews too!


I would have thought it will, as the TT is a little unique in that it's a good looking 2 door coupe that's practical. I honestly can not think of what I could replace it with that ticks my boxes, except another TT.

Today I found a few new videos of the S3, including an official Audi version and the Vorsprung version (not on the UK configurator yet) does actually look a bit better. I still maintain the lesser spec S3 looks like a dog's dinner. The higher spec model adds more black styling touches which seem to balance the effect of the wibbly-wobbly panels. Black badges as well. It needs better alloys though and the interior trim toning down - way too much fake ali everywhere


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Given the lusting over a Taycan, there's no doubting its performance here


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> I'm sure a few people are keenly looking ahead and wondering what to replace their TT with when the time comes. I've just been looking at the new S3 on Audi's website and have to say, this has to be one of the worst looking cars Audi has made in some time. The S3 looks like an SUV gone wrong and leaves me in no doubt he RS3 is going to be just as bad. Even the sedan version looks terrible. I don't care what they drive like, what a dog's dinner. Let's hope they keep the TTS/RS order book open for a bit longer!


The Mrs's A1 was in the Audi dealership for a service today, so I arranged to have a look around the new A3 when we went to pick it up. It was a S line TDI.

First impression is that it's a "big car", but the sales guy assured me that it is an optical illusion as the actual dimensions haven't changed significantly from the current model. Maybe its just the new style creases making the car's "hips" seem bigger? I must say that I was impressed by how solid the car felt. The doors felt especially heavy and the thud sound on closing was 'very German'. I know from reviews that there is quite a bit more sound deadening material in this car than the outgoing one, so it should be very quiet on the road. It _does_ look mini-SUVish from the side, but the S3 will sit 15mm lower. Whether that will make it look 'sporty' is another matter. New steering wheel is nice, definitely smaller than in the mk3 TT.

The dealership is getting a demo 1.5 petrol S-line in next week, so I have arranged to have a test drive - just to get an impression of the general build quality, sound (or lack of it!) and the much-lauded new tech. Its all very sharp and angular inside (a big change for Audi) but I think you would get used to it. Miles better than the new Golf anyway!


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

The interior looks so messy to me with those weird air vents.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Air vents look terrible,something you would expect in an old Citroen.Wheels look cheap also.Not keen on any of the new Audis, good job there is no new TT as I think they would mess it up at the moment.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

90TJM said:


> Air vents look terrible,something you would expect in an old Citroen.Wheels look cheap also.Not keen on any of the new Audis, good job there is no new TT as I think they would mess it up at the moment.


I was literally going to say the same. The interior looks terrible, like something you'd excpect to find in a Peugeot.

Not for me, it's a step backwards for sure, whatever happened to sleek and understated?


----------

